# Best upland rain gear



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Bobby, Eddie Bauer has a nice jacket they are selling for $20.00 in Birch Run right now.
I've been wearing mine in the rain all over Europe for the last 3 weeks, and it's never let me down.
This one is a pack-in-it's-own pocket style, and is some sort of breathable laminate.
I was absolutely being drowned when I was shooting in England, and I was dry as old toast in it. Reminded me of two old cows, and a flat rock, as they say.

sent Live while traveling at 200mph near Antwerp, Belgium on the "bullet train"


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Sometimes for those that still work the weekends are tough.last year it rained almost every weekend.Then the week before deer opener was rain or high winds for me.Thankfully I got into some pheasant's on public land.Pheasant hunting in the rain is a blast and not a soul around when its raining.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Wax cotton is incredibly hot, heavy, and wears out fast. 

If it's warm, I just get wet. Orvis chaps, or an old pair of stocking foot breathable waders, cut the feet out. Upper I wear a super light wading jacket, the packable kind, no chest pockets.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

SHF your correct about warmth. Wax cotton at least my two Barbour's were best suited for wet 45-30 degree weather. As for wear, I could wear out boots sooner then I would the Beaufort or the Bedale.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Steelheadfred said:


> Wax cotton is incredibly hot, heavy, and wears out fast.
> 
> If it's warm, I just get wet. Orvis chaps, or an old pair of stocking foot breathable waders, cut the feet out. Upper I wear a super light wading jacket, the packable kind, no chest pockets.


Last year I was always wet due to the weather which usually doesn't bother me but it never let up.Getting weighed down with water and having the water streaming down the middle of the back and thru the hills was annoying. My light duck jacket was getting heavy so I went without.I definitely need to come up with a new set up as I can't carry the load like I used to.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

birdhntr said:


> Last year I was always wet due to the weather which usually doesn't bother me but it never let up.Getting weighed down with water and having the water streaming down the middle of the back and thru the hills was annoying. My light duck jacket was getting heavy so I went without.I definitely need to come up with a new set up as I can't carry the load like I used to.



I found the Columbia pants to be the best for "just getting wet" old breathable waders are the driest if hunting n the rain. Up top, check out some fishing gortex options.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

birdhntr said:


> Last year I was always wet due to the weather which usually doesn't bother me but it never let up.Getting weighed down with water and having the water streaming down the middle of the back and thru the hills was annoying. My light duck jacket was getting heavy so I went without.I definitely need to come up with a new set up as I can't carry the load like I used to.


Quality, legitimate,functional options, and where to get them, have been listed through out this thread.
For myself, I wear a game belt with a place to put the birds, when it's raining. I purposely lighten the load to assist with sweat, and water sheddding. The loops are from cover pocket to cover pocket, so the out of the truck time is lessened. 
It's a smart move to keep track of a bunch of spots birds head to when it's raining.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I' have started using game lanyards and no vest.what is a game belt?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Just a 3" webbed belt with a couple bags attached. Ultra minimalist. 
I found that in the rain, the weight of a vest prevents the shoulders from breathing properly, so opening pit zips and wearing a game belt solved the issue. Turns out that an old quail belt that holds two birds and some cartridges is plenty for me when it rains.


----------



## RonSwanson (Apr 20, 2016)

birdhntr said:


> I' have started using game lanyards and no vest.what is a game belt?


I'm in the middle of making one right now. When finished, it will have pouch for half a bag of shells, a first aid kit, and a 3 bird noose. Not necessarily for rain but for early season when the thought of having an extra layer on my shoulders is unbearable.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I like a waxed canvas on my top, as pretty much anything else would get torn up and ruined in Michigan's grouse woods; however, I've found that when it's really wet, whether it be from rain coming down or just really wet cover, that the wet brush pressing and putting pressure on my waxed canvas chaps makes it so the moisture eventually does get through and gets my pants underneath wet. Haven't really figured out a good solution for this yet, but I'm playing with either trying waterproof/breathable pants under my waxed canvas chaps, or if that doesn't work investing in something like Orvis' waterproof upland pants.


----------

